# Aromatherapy Oils for Hypnobirthing



## JaneSharon86

Hi Ladies

The hypnobirthing CD sessions are going really well, I'm so relaxed I'd be horizontal if it weren't for the bump :haha:

I would like to start using an essential oil, which I can then have my husband massage onto me during the labour to reinforce the calm state. 

Any one have any recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## booflebump

Lavendar is one of the most commonly used and known relaxing essential oils

I also have neroli in my labour box, which can be mixed with the lavendar as well. 

xxx


----------



## JaneSharon86

Thanks :)

Neroli is orange scented isn't it? 

What about Jojoba, is that safe?

I've heard some oils aren't safe for pregnancy.


----------



## booflebump

This is a good link

https://www.naturalchildbirth.co.uk/aromatherapy.shtml


----------



## rachiedata

Lavender lavender lavender - but I always loved it long before I was pregnant anyway!

I used Jasmine too, only because I really like the smell, so I would say whatever smell you know you like (and obvs safe for use).


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm planning to use lavender and rose leading up to about 38 weeks or so in my hypnotherapy practice, then I'll probably also start adding in some clary sage. I'm hoping to use the lavender and rose during birth as well. 

I did a bit of research into this as my husband got me a diffuser for my birthday which I've been really wanting, and lavender and rose seem to be pretty safe for pregnancy, when used in moderation in the diffuser. Just research anything you do want to use to make sure it's safe for the stage of pregnancy you're in and the method you plan to use it with (massage, diffuser, bath oil, etc.).


----------



## solitaire89

Lavender and Rose Maroc - the rose maroc is expensive, but worth it. You only need half a drop to a couple/3 drops of lavender, well, that's what I think anyway!


----------



## zilla

I love lavender. 

But when we went for our hypnobirthing classes, the teacher had some of those "plug ins" in the wall - the glade / air wick ones. 
The whole room smelt of cinnamon/spiced apple - so now when I use my plug ins in the same scent, it reminds me of being in the room & being really relaxed.

Does your tutor use any scents during the classes? 
if so you can try doing the above - it's like appealing to your subconscious x


----------



## JaneSharon86

Thanks everyone for the replies. :thumbup:

I ended up buying Maclaren Beginning, Connecting Massage Oil for Mother. Which says its a "A pure blend of organic oils infused with Orange, Lavender and Neroli to promote a loving bond with baby."

Fingers crossed it comes soon and I can start using it when listening to the CD.

Unfortuantely the classes round here were £300 so were way too expensive for us. Hoping I've learned enough from the book as I would really like to have a calm, medication free birth. :flower:

The closer its getting though, the less convinced I'm becoming :cry: Think I'm going to read the book again and get back into the zone!

Doesn't help when everyone you mention it to is like 'yeah right. Labour is excruitating. If hypnobirthing was true then why do not many people know about it?'.

:shrug:


----------



## solitaire89

Because it's so ingrained into us as a species that it's a painful experience that the concept of a pain-free labour and birth is just too good to be true... I mean, if somebody came up to you in the street and said "here you go, here's a million pounds", chances are you wouldn't take it. It's just too good to be true, so you don't even go there. It's the same principle. I have people who don't believe me now when I say I had no pain... It'll take time, but slowly people will have different experiences - I've seen a huge shift in the number of people looking at hypnosis for birth in just the last 2 years. When I started to look into it when expecting my LO i couldn't find anyone who'd used hypnosis. Now there seem to be lots of threads about it.
HTH :)


----------



## elisaday

Thats such a shame that people don't appear to be supportive of your birthing choice. On thing that my Hypnobirthing classes taught me is to just block out other people's experiences of childbirth and concentrate on your own expectations and hopes of your own birth. 
I'm not sure of what Hypnobirthing book your are reading but there is lots that centers around envisioning your own birth and how you want it to go. Maybe you could work on this and get back on track.
Be positive. Its the only way it will 100% work. 
A lady on my course gave birth the evening after one of our classes and she had a medication free, relaxed delivery. In fact she had progressed so far that she had baby within 40 mins of arriving at hospital. When she came in she was 11 on the scale of 1 to 10 of how scared she was. Just goes to show what Hypnobirthing can do!


----------



## missmayhem

i used

lavender
gerenium
lemon
peppermint
clary sage



lavender helped bring my bp down and lemon helped me focus


----------



## rachiedata

Loads of people DO know about hypno - we're all here! I remember it being on BBC news a couple of weeks before I gave birth and someone said something similarly unhelpful to me.

Whether it's pain-free, a little painful or still hurts like hell with the hypno, it's about approach and attitude and giving you the power to deal with it too. Good luck!


----------



## booflebump

Jane - do you have the cd as well? Listening to the affirmations has really helped me :hugs:


----------



## JaneSharon86

booflebump said:


> Jane - do you have the cd as well? Listening to the affirmations has really helped me :hugs:

Hi :flower:

I have the orange Marie Mongan book with the baby on the front. The CD that came with it is the one that starts with...

"And now its time to relax..."

Then there's talk of a long corridor, a water faucet, peace valve and peace sanctuary. The lady is American and really calming. 

I really wish we could have afforded the classes, they sound so helpful, especially the fear release session I keep hearing about. 

The only classes we took were the free NHS ones, which were very focused on what pain medication there was available and the side effects. Didn't seem the appropriate place to bring up hypnobirthing and what if labour wasn't painful view point, as all the girls in there were very much for having an epidural and wanted to know how far dilated they would need to be to have one. :nope:

Kind of feel like we're our own little secret club who've found the answer but its a bit too far out there to get people on board and not think we're crazy. :blush:

I feel a bit embarrassed mentioning it to people when they ask what type of birth I'm having as the response is just laughable. Like, not with me, but at me. In that 'oh yeah right, you'll see' kinda patronising way. :dohh:

Luckily my husband is very supportive and he's half way through the book. Last night he was getting me to practise the slow breathing and sleep breathing :thumbup: I think he likes that he's going to have an active role in the birth. 

x


----------



## solitaire89

JaneSharon86 said:


> I really wish we could have afforded the classes, they sound so helpful, especially the fear release session I keep hearing about.

You can do a fear release session on your own. It's really simple.

Get yourself relaxed and calm and into the same sort of state that you would if you were listening to the cd. If it helps, listen to the cd first. Then when you're in a beautiful relaxed (hypnotic) state, you go through a visual/sensory release of your fears. For example, you might tie each of your fears to a balloon and "release the balloon, watching as the balloon floats further and further away, taking your fear with it until it is gone and no longer a part of you." Make the description as detail filled as you can - the colour of the balloon, the texture of the string etc. If balloons aren't you're bag, then burning your fear in a small candle, allowing your fears to drift off down stream, etc etc. Make all your words positive, allow your mind to accept your fear and the purpose that fear has had up until now, but also recognise that now it is time to let it go and for you to move on. It is quite an odd experience sometimes. For somethings it feels like a physical weight is lifted, or for others the fear just never surfaces again. Sometimes you may have to do several sessions of this, other times just one will do it.

If your OH is supportive, then get him to take you through a session, that way you can write a script together. Don't mention "fears" out loud in a session, that way you'll be able to use it for whatever fear is lurking at the time. Your mind has an amazing way of bringing forward what is in your subconscious that needs to be released, and by stating a specific fear, you'll prevent others from going too.

HTH :flower:


----------



## JaneSharon86

solitaire89 said:


> JaneSharon86 said:
> 
> 
> I really wish we could have afforded the classes, they sound so helpful, especially the fear release session I keep hearing about.
> 
> You can do a fear release session on your own. It's really simple.
> 
> Get yourself relaxed and calm and into the same sort of state that you would if you were listening to the cd. If it helps, listen to the cd first. Then when you're in a beautiful relaxed (hypnotic) state, you go through a visual/sensory release of your fears. For example, you might tie each of your fears to a balloon and "release the balloon, watching as the balloon floats further and further away, taking your fear with it until it is gone and no longer a part of you." Make the description as detail filled as you can - the colour of the balloon, the texture of the string etc. If balloons aren't you're bag, then burning your fear in a small candle, allowing your fears to drift off down stream, etc etc. Make all your words positive, allow your mind to accept your fear and the purpose that fear has had up until now, but also recognise that now it is time to let it go and for you to move on. It is quite an odd experience sometimes. For somethings it feels like a physical weight is lifted, or for others the fear just never surfaces again. Sometimes you may have to do several sessions of this, other times just one will do it.
> 
> If your OH is supportive, then get him to take you through a session, that way you can write a script together. Don't mention "fears" out loud in a session, that way you'll be able to use it for whatever fear is lurking at the time. Your mind has an amazing way of bringing forward what is in your subconscious that needs to be released, and by stating a specific fear, you'll prevent others from going too.
> 
> HTH :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much :flower: will give this a try tonight :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

I'll type up some affirmations for you tonight - there may be some written out in your book for you to read. Things like 'I put all fear aside as I prepare for the birth of my baby' and 'I am focused on a smooth, easy birth' 

xxx


----------



## solitaire89

JaneSharon86 said:


> Thanks so much :flower: will give this a try tonight :happydance:

Let us know how it goes :)

Oh, and my favourite affirmation went something along the lines of

"the sensations I am feeling cannot overcome me, because they are of me"

I loved that before experiencing birth, because I knew that I could accept every surge as something within my control.
I love it having experienced birth, because I now know just how amazingly powerful my body is! Men, stand aside - this woman is greater than you will ever be! ;)


----------

